
The TypeScript Tax: A Cost vs. Benefit Analysis - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-typescript-tax-132ff4cb175b
======
oorza
This is the most intellectually dishonest thing I've read in a while. Claims
to have a bunch of data, then abandons the data as soon as its analysis time.
It's pretty obvious the data collected didn't correlate with the author's
preconceived idea of what he wanted to find. The whole article is a bunch of
mental gymnastics trying to codify an opinion with so-called data points, but
only the ones that concur with the hypothesis. Total garbage, whoever wrote
this should be ashamed of themselves. If real science was carried out this
way, we'd never have invented a microprocessor.

~~~
dang
This is not an acceptable way to disagree on HN, no matter how strongly you
feel. Please read the site guidelines and follow them when posting here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

